# 49-foot python captured in Indonesia!!



## Rocky Bal Boa Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

*983-lb creature believed to be world's largest*

49-foot python captured in Indonesia - World News - MSNBC.com

Worth a look ay


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

if i remember rightly that was a lie it wasnt that big


----------



## Rocky Bal Boa Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/3354403.stm

"Following the claims, Reuters news agency subsequently reported that the snake did not measure up and was not of record-breaking length."


Yer i think you are right, I beleive the BBC news rather then CNN. Still big snake tho


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

still a big girl though.. wonder what size viv it would need lol


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

WHy is this in the classifieds?


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

hmm good point lol........uhmmm gimmie a few grand and uhhhm ill send you it by royal mail once i have the money :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rocky Bal Boa Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

I love this quote from the report 

"They said that the snake had only recently been put on public display and ate three or four dogs a month."

Would you really wanna get in a cage with a Hungry 49Foot WC Retic??? :iamwithstupid:


----------



## Todge (Feb 22, 2007)

yes..oh yes..but i would feed it on pigs...or burberry chavs


----------



## Rocky Bal Boa Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

Todge said:


> yes..oh yes..but i would feed it on pigs...or burberry chavs


Strongly agree, Diet of chavs :no1:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Rocky Bal Boa Lover said:


> Would you really wanna get in a cage with a Hungry 49Foot WC Retic???


Yup, bigger they are the less they care about us. When your over 20 feet suddenly very little in life scares you


----------



## Rocky Bal Boa Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Yup, bigger they are the less they care about us. When your over 20 feet suddenly very little in life scares you



Good Point, lol, Why the hell did i post this in the classifieds? LOL Noob


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

just moved it to the right thread :Na_Na_Na_Na: :smile:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Rocky Bal Boa Lover said:


> Strongly agree, Diet of chavs :no1:


chavs cant have a very good nutritional value all burburry and white lightening cider


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Wonder what kind of a mess the dog makes when it comes out the other end


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

that is one sized snake, i was looking for a fuuny pic of a snake eating a chav (couldnt find one so i made this lol)








and found this site have a look 
Man-Eating Snakes II


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

darren.j.b said:


> that is one sized snake, i was looking for a fuuny pic of a snake eating a chav (couldnt find one so i made this lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

darren.j.b said:


> that is one sized snake, i was looking for a fuuny pic of a snake eating a chav (couldnt find one so i made this lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dream come true,


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

should be the new forum sighn thing!!!!
dan


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

was gonna say it dont look 49 foot or any where near that, would say about 25 max


----------

